

The new Google Search app for iPad - cleverjake
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/11/new-google-search-app-for-ipad.html

======
sanderson1
Nice. This looks awesome. Maybe it's just me, but it's a little ironic that
Google has obviously spent a lot of time making a really cool app for iOS
while neglecting their very own OS, Android. I use both and would love a tool
like this for Android. Props to Google.

------
jyrkesh
Unless I'm misinterpreting this, it looks like Google has managed to write
what is essentially a third-party iPad browser and get it accepted into the
App Store. They've even got a Chrome OS like page for apps. Am I missing
something here, or is Google trying to usurp Apple's control?

~~~
darrellsilver
Add multiple tabs and I'd never use Safari again. Think Safari on iOS 5 got
worse... the top nav bar takes up more room now.

~~~
jyrkesh
From the video in this link, it looks like they might start going for the
tabbed thing. That window that the search results are pulled up in looks a lot
like a tab to me. Just a matter of time, Google...

------
blinkingled
The app is indeed very nice to use but while minimizing (five finger gesture)
I get a red (Recording) bar on top - not sure what is going on. Anyone else
get this? I have already denied location permission to the app.

------
RandallBrown
This looks really great. There are some awesome new interactions that might
actually work really well. I'm happy to see Google didn't try to pull what
they did with their Gmail app.

~~~
jyrkesh
Excuse my ignorance (I'm follow Android much more closely than iOS), but what
did they pull with their Gmail app?

------
obilgic
This is basically google chrome on Ipad nice...

